# Haaland: super tripletta alla prima col Dortmund. Video.



## admin (19 Gennaio 2020)

Debutto da sogno per Haaland con il BVB. L'attaccante, entrato in campo con i gialloneri sotto 1-3 contro l'Ausgburg, ha ribaltato la gara con una tripletta.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (19 Gennaio 2020)




----------



## Djici (19 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Debutto da sogno per Haaland con il BVB. L'attaccante, entrato in campo con i gialloneri sotto 1-3 contro l'Ausgburg, ha ribaltato la gara con una tripletta.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



Il ragazzo ha tutto per diventare un grande, non lo voglio assolutamente sminuire ma guardate i gol e sopratutto guardate le difese... Roba da serie C italiana eh. 

Pero ripeto I gol li ha fatti pure contro grandi squadre. 
Ma in questo caso raramente ho visto difese così scarse


----------



## hiei87 (19 Gennaio 2020)

Ha fatto una scelta molto saggia ad andare a Dortmund. Campionato perfetto per le sue caratteristiche, squadra e ambiente ideale per lui. In Italia non so se avrebbe avuto lo stesso impatto.


----------



## Lambro (19 Gennaio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il ragazzo ha tutto per diventare un grande, non lo voglio assolutamente sminuire ma guardate i gol e sopratutto guardate le difese... Roba da serie C italiana eh.
> 
> Pero ripeto I gol li ha fatti pure contro grandi squadre.
> Ma in questo caso raramente ho visto difese così scarse



Nel primo caso fa la cosa perfetta, non giusta, *perfetta*
Nell'ultimo gol il suo primo controllo è fantastico, quello che ogni attaccante del pianeta dovrebbe fare , una sterzata innaturale quasi per uno così grosso per portarsi il pallone perfetto per il tiro a giro che poi fa.
Andiamo piano a conclamarlo come il prossimo fenomeno mondiale, ma la strada è decisamente giusta.
Mi ricorda Dzeko quello dei primi tempi al Wolfsburg.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Debutto da sogno per Haaland con il BVB. L'attaccante, entrato in campo con i gialloneri sotto 1-3 contro l'Ausgburg, ha ribaltato la gara con una tripletta.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



Penso che un debutto migliore non lo si possa sognare..anche per i tifosi


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Gennaio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Nel primo caso fa la cosa perfetta, non giusta, *perfetta*
> Nell'ultimo gol il suo primo controllo è fantastico, quello che ogni attaccante del pianeta dovrebbe fare , una sterzata innaturale quasi per uno così grosso per portarsi il pallone perfetto per il tiro a giro che poi fa.
> Andiamo piano a conclamarlo come il prossimo fenomeno mondiale, ma la strada è decisamente giusta.
> Mi ricorda Dzeko quello dei primi tempi al Wolfsburg.



Quello che colpisce di lui è la chiarezza di idee. E' essenziale, dritto per dritto per segnare. Tutti i suoi goal hanno questa caratteristica.

Inoltre ha un sinistro micidiale, colpisce la palla sempre benissimo e con una potenza inaudita, coordinandosi con grande velocità di esecuzione. Per me una caratteristica simile lo farà sempre segnare tanto, è inevitabile.

Dzeko è molto più raffinato e forte nel gioco aereo, più bravo poi in connessione. Haaland ha più ferocia. Resto sul mio paragone: lo vedo come Inzaghi dentro il corpo di Lukaku


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Gennaio 2020)

Apparte il primo gol, gli altri sono abbastanza ridicoli. Sia chiaro: I Gol vanno fatti, semplici o meno che sia e lui li fa. Continua a non convincermi per la sua scarsa tecnica di base. Il tempo però darà le risposte che tutti cerchiamo! Per ora l'inizio è dei migliori, quindi complimenti a lui.


----------

